# Vincent Mango



## Avoftw (Jan 7, 2010)

Vincent Mango! He looks more orange in person


----------



## Imabee (Sep 23, 2010)

wow he's beautiful!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Is that a spongebob house?? I have that too!!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

:shock: WOW!!!!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow What??


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Ooh, I love his fins! Looks like he's posing...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I love his silver iridescent color on his body!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh wow! He is super gorgous <3


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

He's STUNNING!!!!! Your soooo lucky!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's awesome looking!!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow What??!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Ha ha - I'm loving the name. He sure is beautiful!


----------

